# Conway WME Jahrgang 2020



## Donnerbolzen (28. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
hat hier jemand Informationen wann die neuen WME Modelle ausgeliefert werden?
Selbstverständlich die ohne Elektromotor ?
Mein Favorit ist das 729


----------



## 18Max95 (28. Dezember 2019)

Mein WME 227 soll Ende April kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (15. Mai 2020)

Wird es auch wieder rahmenkits geben?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (15. Mai 2020)

anti89 schrieb:


> Wird es auch wieder rahmenkits geben?


Nein ?


----------



## anti89 (15. Mai 2020)

Das ist sehr schade


----------



## peterpain (8. September 2020)

Das mit den fehlenden Rahmenkits ist mir auch ein Dorn im Auge. Alles ok für Neukunden, aber wer seinen Traumaufbau lediglich mit einem aktuellen Rahmen ergänzen will, ist genötigt eine günstige Ausstattung weiter zu verkaufen. 

Irgendwie wird es aber klappen.


----------



## Waldfabi (10. September 2020)

Dass Conway keine Rahmenkits mehr anbietet hat nichts mit "bösem Willen" oder ähnlichem zu tun.
Das Problem ist die zolltechnische Abwicklung!

Würde Conway den Rahmen als "Endprodukt" importieren, muss der Rahmen mit anderem Zollsatz importiert werden. 
Ich bin kein Zollexperte, aber es gibt wohl Firmen, die haben wegen falsch verzollter Waren schon immense Summen bezahlt.

Da die Zollsätze in diesen Bereichen extrem voneinander abweichen, macht es irgendwann keinen Sinn mehr, sowas als Framekit anzubieten. (Wenn das Komplettbike incl. dem Rahmen dann nur ein paar Euro teurer ist)

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## Deleted 129888 (29. Dezember 2020)

Hat jmd. irgendwo die maximale Reifenbreite für das 27,5“ Modell gefunden?


----------



## Waldfabi (6. Januar 2021)

Im 27er WME MY2020 geht je nach Reifenmodell bis 65-584 rein.
Ein Hans Dampf zum Beispiel sollte passen.

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## Deleted 129888 (24. Januar 2021)

Ok, danke.
Laut Conway ist beim 2021 Modell bei 2.4“ Schluss.


----------

